# Ventilation... How Much?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

My loft is 6 x 8, housing 4 birds & currently 2 young.

I have 12 round holes at floor level on the front side, each measures 1 3/4 " diameter, and 12 holes on the opposite side on the top side wall, each measuring the same 1 3/4". During the days, I keep the 4 x 8 door open, for about 6 hours, weather permitting. Come summer the door will remain open more, plus the 2 windows will be open.

Is this enough? Especially the holes at the top & floor level? (on bad days when the door & windows are closed is this enough)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds good to me, can't beat an open door...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think if you can smell something inside the loft, then there is not enough ventilation. I use that as a guide. I think there is a mathematics for it, but I have forgotten it already.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like you're good to go


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We're working through a similar problem with our small loft due to condensation when fully closed up. We're experimenting to see how much of an opening is needed to keep their minerals dry. We have VERY damp weather for most of the year here!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That must be hard to deal with. Mine is never totally closed up during the day. Only at night. I can adjust the windows to let more or less air in, according to the weather, and the birds can still get outside to the aviary. I'm always worried about not giving enough ventilation.


----------

